# Ladyfingers - Barbie Quickie Dresses - CONTINUED



## Ladyfingers

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
QUICKIE BARBIE KNITTED DRESS PATTERN - CONTINUED
April, 2014

Use #3 US double-pointed or circular needles
#2 fine fingering yarn or #3 baby or sport yarn

QUICKIE BARBIE DRESS

#3 double-pointed or circular needles

Cast on 30 stitches. Knit 2 rows.
Place Markers: Knit 5, PM, Knit 5, PM, Knit 10, PM, Knit 5, PM, Knit 5 = 30 sts.
Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (4 stitches increased).
Purl - with NO increase.
Continue these two rows until stitches are divided as follows:
8 (right back), marker, 11 (sleeve), marker, 16 (front), marker, 11 (sleeve), marker, 8 (left back). = 56 sts.

Cap Sleeves:
Knit 8, remove marker, BIND OFF next 11 stitches, remove marker, knit 16, remove marker, BIND OFF next 11 stitches, knit 8. = 32 sts.
Purl back across the row. DO NOT purl 2 stitches together at underarm areas.

Place markers to decrease to waistline: NOTE: SM = slip marker
Knit 3, PM, Knit 10, PM, Knit 6, PM, Knit 10, PM, Knit 3 = 32 sts.
Purl back across the row.
Knit 3, SM, slip 1, knit 1, pass slip stitch over knit stitch, knit 6, knit 2 together, SM, Knit 6, SM, slip 1, knit 1, pass slip stitch over knit stitch, knit 6, knit 2 together, SM, Knit 3. = 28 sts.
NOTE: You will always knit 3 at the beginning - ONLY DECREASE BETWEEN THE MARKERS WITH 10 STITCHES, always knit 6 center stitches, ONLY DECREASE BETWEEN THE MARKERS WITH 10 STITCHES, and always knit the last 3 stitches.
Purl back across the row.
Continue to decrease between the 1st and 2nd AND 3rd and 4th markers until there are 20 stitches on the needle.
Knit in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 4 rows - to waistline.

Skirt:
Knit across, increase by knitting in the front and back of each stitch (2 stitches increased for each stitch)= 60 sts. This will give you a nice skirt, but not very full. For more fullness, after you purl back across the row, on the next knit row - knit and increase in every other stitch. = 90 sts.
Work skirt for 24 rows in any of the following stitches:
Stockinet (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) - or -
Garter Stitch (knit every row) - or -
Knit 2, slip 1 across the row - purl back.
To finish the skirt: knit 4 rows in garter stitch. Bind off. Sew back seam.

NOTE: You will notice that this pattern is almost identical to the previous Barbie "basic" dress pattern. However, this pattern uses a larger needle (#3 US double-pointed or circ), and, therefore, a lesser number of stitches required to complete an outfit.

1. Mint Green dress with matching trim - basic dress with capped sleeves, full skirt, the bound off edge is done in K1, P1 to give it a "new" look.
2. Bernat Jacquard yarn - you never know how an outfit will come out, but they are always lovely! Added sparkly trim near the hemline. This was knit with #1 needles and the "Sleeveless Dress" pattern from the Barbie Handout. Shown here to display the lovely yarn possibilities.
3. Lion Brand "Orangecicle" yarn, big ball, is a luscious color to work with - many outfits have been made with this yarn.
This is an Easter Dress and Hat, knit in seed stitch for the bodice and after the multi-colored long-strand eyelash trim.
4. Orangecicle yarn - another "Sleeveless Dress" knit with #1 US needles, and multi-colored yarn in cream with yellow, orange, deep purple spots by ICE. The skirt is done with the same Knit 2, Slip 2 across and purl back with Orangecicle yarn, knit and purl, then switch to the multi-colored yarn and do the same thing for 4 rows, before switching back to Orangecicle yarn again. (As mentioned in the first Quickie dress pattern post.)
5. Basic dress with capped sleeves and pleated skirt in yellow with peach and lavender spots - you can see that using #3 DP or circ needles has a more "relaxed" look to the knitting, instead of the much tighter knit with #1 needles.
6. Not a Dress! Just another outfit done in Orangecicle yarn. This is the basic dress top with capped sleeves, but made into a one-piece jumpsuit.
7. Same Orangecicle jumpsuit - added a shrug and hat knit in long-strand "furry" yarn. Shrug pattern has been posted previously - go to "Search", type "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes", scroll through 7 pages to find the shrug pattern.


----------



## Dianedanusia

These are so beautiful....thank you for all you do here on KP.


----------



## jaml

Thank you - they are beautiful!


----------



## KJKnitCro

Every dress is gorgeous. Any child would love to dress their doll in these. Your work is inspiring.


----------



## Shirlck

Darling dresses! So much fun! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## willi66

Beautiful, you're so talented.


----------



## Typsknits

Those dresses are really cute! Thanks for sharing the patterns!


----------



## smellysammy

beautiful outfits thanks for the patterns & the pictures


----------



## Daeanarah

beautiful Elaine

Here it is in PDF Format.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Cdambro

Just beautiful!


----------



## jersgran

thanx ladyfingers and rhyanna


----------



## lexiemae

smellysammy said:


> beautiful outfits thanks for the patterns & the pictures


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ladycamper

Beautiful dresses. I like the way you "jazz" them up with the different yarns. Thanks for sharing your pictures and patterns. I am sure a lot of ladies will be knitting a few soon. I will definitely try. I'll find a little girl somewhere who has Barbies. It is a good way to use up yarn bits and stash.


----------



## Granny2005

Those are beautiful! I would have loved having them when I was a child. My mom & granny made clothes for my Barbie also. I still have them. 50 years later.


----------



## mopa2282

Thank you.


----------



## knitting4friends

Thank you! Seeing a post from you has made my day!


----------



## Deenasan

How cute!!!! What a great pattern. I am looking at my Barbie doll right now (she is REALLY old), she needs a new dress!


----------



## NCAknitter

very beautiful, thanks


----------



## maryannn

Thank you. I certainly will be making some.


----------



## Pleclerrc

You've done it again. We are all "atwitter" and itching to get out our dollies and dress them up in new clothes. You are a gem!


----------



## vreinholde

Thank you very much...


----------



## Ladyfingers

Just a hint:
I've said this to knitters who don't have an American Girl doll..... Once you get your own Barbie doll, either by ordering from BarbieCollector.com or from Wal-Mart or a thrift shop - you can enjoy knitting the tiny outfits (and learn techniques for making sweaters, hats, etc. in an adult size), but you can always use the dolls dressed in holiday outfits as a table centerpiece with sprigs of holly or pine cones and some shiny red, green, gold, or silver balls. Barbie is just the right size for a table centerpiece or a mantle display with a ceramic sleigh filled with candy. 

Over the years I have sold many many holiday dresses that were used for holiday decorations (Valentine's Day, Easter, Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Year's Eve). These gowns were in appropriate colors for the season and/or occasion and had very full long skirts, most of them with a full underskirt - trimmed with sparkly metallic yarn or long-strand eyelash yarns with glittering strands of yarn throughout. 

Bottom line: you don't have to be a child to enjoy having a display of Barbie dolls!


----------



## GrannyH

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## donnacarlson61

My goodness you do a beautiful job on these Barbie dresses. Job well done!


----------



## glnwhi

thank you they are beautiful as always


----------



## Jeanie L

Thank you so much..Your outfits are beautiful...


----------



## Pennypincher

Thank you, Elaine, for more cute Barbie outfits and to Rhyanna for the PDF for them. You are both very much appreciated by all of us on KP.


----------



## smellysammy

Ladyfingers would it be possible for you to post the patterns for some of the above dresses that you haven't posted yet? Barbie looks great in all of the outfits.


----------



## Ladyfingers

The "costumes" posted above were knit over 20 years ago when I was knitting and displaying my doll clothes at the local county fair. The Spanish Senorita and "Carmen Miranda" won a blue ribbon in the knitting category, the first bridal gown won an "Honorable Mention" in the bridal category. She looked so tiny standing on a platform with an adult size mannequin standing beside her in a tight sequined bridal gown!
The other "costumes" were displayed with a total of 30 Barbie dolls - all in costumes - for the "Collections" category. These costumed Barbies won a blue ribbon. At that time, I was not thinking about writing patterns. I was just knitting and selling at work and at Barbie doll shows in So. Calif.

If you look closely at the various outfits, you will find they are knit with the same basic top with capped sleeves, or the sleeveless dress pattern (with tiny straps) - even the hula dancer top was started with the sleeveless dress pattern and bound off after 7 rows for the bustline. The skating costume is already posted in the Barbie patterns here, the Indian Maiden is also the basic top with capped sleeves, then long fringe added with a crochet hook to the sleeves and at the hipline over the slim skirt. The Pirate is also the basic top with capped sleeves and shorts attached. The "Witchie-Poo" with lacy sleeve and long pants was knit from the one-shoulder dress pattern - adding stitches for the full "lacy" sleeve, and continuing until the panties are completed, then adding stitches for the full "lacy" pant legs. The pant legs and sleeve were worked as follows: Wrong Side: K1, *YO, K2 tog, continue from * across the row. Right Side: Knit. Finish with 4 rows of garter stitch at edge of sleeve and on pant legs.

The first bridal gown was my own design with a double full skirt. The top skirt is done with the same yarn-over pattern as above, with 4 rows of garter stitch in glittering white eyelash trim. I added stitches to make the full sleeves by increasing in every stitch in the sleeve areas ON TWO KNIT ROWS, then continuing the sleeves as per the regular pattern. The veil is done in the same lacy pattern with a garter stitch border. The second bridal gown is copied from a CROCHET pattern for the bridal cape. I don't know how to crochet, except for single crochet and a chain - so I improvised from the pattern and "by guess and by golly" I ended up with this wedding ensemble. All I remember about doing the cape is that it was one piece and then was folded over to make the sleeves on each side. I still have the crochet pattern for this outfit. The BIG hat was done because I had put the gown on a Barbie doll with a huge head of hair with lots of curls. I couldn't figure out how to attach a veil that would stay put - so - I made a big donut shaped piece and pulled some of the hair through the hole, tilting the hat so I could add some artificial flowers.

As a side note: I had a display of Barbie dolls during "Hobby Day" at work during lunch hour one day at Kaiser Permanente Medical Offices. One of our male nurses always participated in the "Gay Pride" parade in San Francisco every year and he was responsible for making the costumes for his "group". He saw the bridal gown with cape and BIG hat and told me I had solved his problem - he had a complete bridal ensemble - except for the veil and he couldn't figure out what to wear on his head. He said he would look for a big brimmed hat and cover it with white flowers. Problem solved!

You may not notice it but the "Witchie-Poo" costume in all black, with a slit up the side of the skirt, is trimmed with black furry eyelash yarn at the hemline and on the brim of the hat. It doesn't show up very well in the photo - but it looks really cute on the doll.


----------



## Hannelore

jersgran said:


> thanx ladyfingers and rhyanna


Thanks from me as well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## smellysammy

thanks Ladyfingers for the information I will have to give these outfits a try.


----------



## grammacat

These are all beautiful. Is there errata to pattern? I am starting skirt. pattern reads K F & B in each stitch - 2 stitches increase in each stitch ??. I have 20 stitches. K F & B in each stitch = 40 stitches. Pattern reads = 60 stitches. What am I missing?


----------



## Ladyfingers

The instructions for increasing the skirt are to knit in the front and back of each stitch, then knit that same stitch - which will increase two stitches in that one stitch.

Maybe it would be easier to state "knit in front/back/front of each stitch - two stitches increased. You have 20 stitches, which will be increased to 60 sts.


----------



## grammacat

thanks, figured it out and finished the dress. It is very cute and an easy knit.


Ladyfingers said:


> The instructions for increasing the skirt are to knit in the front and back of each stitch, then knit that same stitch - which will increase two stitches in that one stitch.
> 
> Maybe it would be easier to state "knit in front/back/front of each stitch - two stitches increased. You have 20 stitches, which will be increased to 60 sts.


----------



## georgethefifth

Daeanarah said:


> beautiful Elaine
> 
> Here it is in PDF Format.
> 
> Happy Crafting
> 
> Rhyanna


Hi Rhyanna, are you related to Ladyfingers? I am so grateful that you are using the PDF format. thank you over & over. blessings


----------



## MaryCarter

Thank you


----------



## Prism99

Nice!


----------

